# Crack In Fiberglass On Side Of Trailer



## judenkev (Aug 13, 2015)

Hello all. My wife and I found a round crack on the side of our trailer right near the slide out. We don't know how it got there, but we want to fix it. It is a circular crack that is slightly indented. Does anyone know of an easy way to fix this? We don't want to have a strip of tape to cover it up, because that just looks tacky. I am new to RVs, so I am not sure how to fix something like this. Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Kevin


----------



## Bill & Kate (Apr 28, 2012)

Sounds impact damage. How about posting a picture? There is lots of experience here on the forum .....


----------

